# aftermarket springs/suspension 2013 Nissan Sentra



## tire (May 11, 2013)

I understand the aftermarket support for the redesigned Sentra will be limited. Are there any current reputable brands that offer spring or suspension setups to increase ride comfort while lowering ride height (approximately 1" rear, 1.5" front maximums).

Austin


----------

